# craft store ink



## pipecrafter (Dec 9, 2008)

I was low on ink, and had to stop by Michaels (a craft store) for some paper and other stuff.  While there, I noticed that they had a seemingly well developed calligraphy section, complete with ink cartridges that looked like they would fit my Berea and CSUSA fountains.  

Well, they fit.  The ink, however, flows like molasses, and is slightly translucent.  This is probably due to being used for calligraphy instead of general writing, but still, it irritated me quite a bit.

So if you're in a craft store, and you see a big package of ink for $5, walk on by.


----------



## LanceD (Dec 9, 2008)

You should never use calligraphy ink in a fountain pen. You just found out what happens when you do. You'll need to take the nib assembly completely apart and clean with warm water and mild soap.


----------



## pipecrafter (Dec 9, 2008)

Done and done.  What a pain the butt.


----------

